# A private youtube group idea



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

-


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be interested. PM me if you do get one started


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

-


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've already made one vlog, which I've shared in a blog here. I'd like to make more in order to work on social anxiety and self-expression, so I'd be interested in something along these lines.



daffney said:


> Anyway, I had the idea of creating one account that we could all share the login info. to via private message on here - and then upload private videos to that one account, so we'd all have access to them and they'd only be visible to us.


Perhaps it would be better to have separate accounts and link to separate channels/videos in a private, moderated area (such as an eGroup on SAS). That would reduce the possibility of someone abusing the system and give users more flexibility. I'm always wary of sharing accounts.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

pointy said:


> I've already made one vlog, which I've shared in a blog here. I'd like to make more in order to work on social anxiety and self-expression, so I'd be interested in something along these lines.
> 
> Perhaps it would be better to have separate accounts and link to separate channels/videos in a private, moderated area (such as an eGroup on SAS). That would reduce the possibility of someone abusing the system and give users more flexibility. I'm always wary of sharing accounts.


That's a good point... do you mean just make the videos "unlisted" on youtube?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

daffney said:


> That's a good point... do you mean just make the videos "unlisted" on youtube?


Yes. That way only people with the links can find the videos.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

pointy said:


> Yes. That way only people with the links can find the videos.


Sounds good. We could do it that way.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

Ok, I've set up a private group here - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/vlog-support-group-1001/ I'm not sure if I've set it up so anyone can request to join or if I need to send invites. If that's the case, just replying to this thread or PMing me works. I've invited everyone in the thread so far.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

pointy said:


> Perhaps it would be better to have separate accounts and link to separate channels/videos in a private, moderated area (such as an eGroup on SAS). That would reduce the possibility of someone abusing the system and give users more flexibility. I'm always wary of sharing accounts.


I'm not sure if I understand... Do you mean we should start our own private channels, unlist our uploaded videos, and post the links on the group page?


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

omofca said:


> I'm not sure if I understand... Do you mean we should start our own private channels, unlist our uploaded videos, and post the links on the group page?


Yes - this way we have control over what happens to our own videos. So you can just post a thread in the group with your video link when you have one.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

Anybody else interested?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Can I join the group if I'm a maybe? (still a bit nervous about talking to a camera.) Interesting idea, regardless. I've been thinking about joining a support group but location and getting someone to drive me around is an issue easily circumvented here.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

daffney said:


>


No


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Can you invite me to the group? I love the idea but like AceEmo I am slightly frightened of my webcam, yet I still want to try it.


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

Invited AceEmoKid and Graymatter


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like to join.


----------



## neutrality24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd like to be part of this.


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd like to join


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to join. This is such a phenomenal idea! I won't be able to make any videos until the beginning of June, but can I still be added to the group?


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes a great idea! id like to try out!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I want to sign up, how does one do that!?

I make youtube videos. Currently on hiatus but I'm not finished...I want to phase out my old account and make a better new one...make my videos less amateurish.


----------



## SavageAries (Apr 17, 2013)

I totally wanna join. It sounds like a great idea.


----------



## mrn (Jul 19, 2012)

What about creating a community on google+? There you can add video, share them with those in your circle (those of us), comment and do all sorts of cool things! They even have google video hangout, to live chat, like videoconferencing. This seems better and easier than having a bunch of YouTube accounts. Also, the sharing of an account on YouTube is terrible idea. Please look into google+! You will like it.


----------



## Maorawrath (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm upfor it as long as I can figure out how to work the camera. So yeah please pm me.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This is a really good idea


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

I wanna join your group.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah nice idea.. wanna join to..


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've wanted to make a video but am apprehensive about posting it on this forum. I think this group is a good idea. I'll participate.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

I would love to join! awesome idea!


----------



## zane777 (Jun 11, 2011)

can i join too?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

zane777 said:


> can i join too?


Sure, I'll send you an invite. I don't think we'll ever be closed off to new members. Our group is intended to be an inclusive, low pressure environment. The majority of our members still haven't posted videos (which is fine), so you're still in the same boat as many others.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

pointy said:


> Sure, I'll send you an invite. I don't think we'll ever be closed off to new members. Our group is intended to be an inclusive, low pressure environment. The majority of our members still haven't posted videos (which is fine), so you're still in the same boat as many others.


Hey. Can I have an invite too. This sounds like a good idea with lots of potential. I reckon I'd feel a bit self conscious speaking ona vlog but it probably would be therapeutic in the long run and I have lots of ideas. I had been thinking of doing youtube vids on other subjects but have never gotten around to even planning one. This would be a good way of getting started as it is something that has such a big impact on my life...


----------



## eventhor1zon (Jun 5, 2013)

I would like to be a part of this!!


----------



## Sinners (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd be up for joining this!


----------



## littlelostgirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd love to join! Could I please? :33


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sinners said:


> I'd be up for joining this!





littlelostgirl said:


> I'd love to join! Could I please? :33


Invites sent. Welcome.


----------

